# Aussie golfers wanted:



## whosback72 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey gudgolfers, Im an irish wannabe golfer  who is looking for information on how 2 access senior championships timetables in the great outback.... I'm arriving in Sydney where I'm hopin 2 settle, get job & hopefully join golf club whereby I can compete in state/provincal championships. I've sent numerous emails to golfin union Golf Australia > Home but have they replied,hell no! I'd even go as far to say I'll buy the beers if some1 can help me out here......
currently I'm playing off scratch & would be willing to represent any club at interclub level if required...
maybe melbourne or adelaide are better golfing destinations if so let me know & il be over..
Australia here I come...melt!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Check out iseekgolf.com, aussie golf forum, they may be able to help out.


----------



## whosback72 (Sep 21, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> Check out iseekgolf.com, aussie golf forum, they may be able to help out.


thanks mate posted post there...other help also welcome guys...beers on me


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry mate, I wish I could help out, but I know absolutely nothing about competition gold here in Aus.


----------

